# Последствия тибетской гимнастики?!



## анжела 2 (23 Фев 2007)

По совету друзей стала/вместе с мужем/выполнять комплекс тибетской гимнастики, делали все как положено в течение 3-х месяцев. У мужа нормализовалось давление до 120 на 80 /было всегда 130...90/, а для  меня все закончилось гораздо хуже... 

В один "непрекрасный" день сильно подскочило давление, вступило в шею/как будто продуло/ - но сразу боль прошла, стала кружиться голова, иногда неметь рука и нога, состояние, как после похмелья...Кардиолог сделала ЭКГ и назначение - атеналол и кавинтон, диагноз - гипертония, но я думаю /прочитав очень много информации по теме/ у меня протрузия межпозвоночного диска шейного отдела! Тибет /думаю навсегда/ отложен!!! Подскажите доврачебную помощь и гимнастику!


----------



## Кронмед (23 Фев 2007)

*последствия тибетской гимнастики!!!???*

К доктору надо пойти обязательно! Пусть осмотрит!
Анжела! Скажите, пожалуйста, Вы выполняли гимнастику: "пять тибетцев?" или другую?


----------



## анжела 2 (23 Фев 2007)

*последствия тибетской гимнастики!!!???*

Да, гимнастика 5 тибетцев---Питер Келдер "Древняя практика тибетских лам. Секреты омоложения"! Ну вот я и омолодилась!!! Все-таки это религия и надо знать основы этого учения, а не торопиться механически выполнять написанное---хотя эффект был!


----------



## Кронмед (23 Фев 2007)

*последствия тибетской гимнастики!!!???*

Я это к тому спросил, что у меня не первый случай шейной дисфункции, спровоцированный этой гимнастикой. Может это не правдоподобно, но сегодня было 2 человека после 5-тибетцев. У одного трансляционные подвывихи, а у другого ротационный - один, но зато такой, что человека привели, он сам идти не мог.

Короче говоря, милая Анжела! Вам к мануальному терапевту, но только к такому, который шею знает, лучше, чем свои 5 пальцев! И относится к шее как к хрупкому ювелирному изделию! Ни в коем случае дёргать и что-то резкое! Никаких трастов.!!! Всегда помните, что по шее идут сосуды к Вашему центру управления!


----------



## анжела 2 (23 Фев 2007)

*последствия тибетской гимнастики!!!???*

Да, Вы правы! Голову надо беречь, чтобы можно было думать!!!/хотя бы иногда!!!!!/  я хорошо отношусь к физическим упражнениям---но не нужно фанатизма!!!

На всякий случай муж тоже отказался от этого вида гимнастики---слишком серьезные последствия...А я нашла для себя спец.упражнения для гипертоников /без сильных вращений головой/ и очень хотела бы выполнять комплекс для укрепления шейного отдела позвоночника, а также установить турник в квартире! Читала, что это очень полезно для позвоночника!?


----------



## Кронмед (23 Фев 2007)

*последствия тибетской гимнастики!!!???*

Дорогая Анжела! Вы просто Гений, раз считаете, что человек должен думать головой! Не всем это понятно, к сожалению! Можете зайти на нашем сайте в раздел "Физическая реабилитация". Там много полезного найдёте для себя и для своей шеи!good Берегите шею! Её не протезируют!nono


----------



## Анатолий (24 Фев 2007)

*последствия тибетской гимнастики!!!???*

Я полностью согласен и поддерживаю  Кронмед!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Анжела, найдите хорошего доктора.


----------



## анжела 2 (24 Фев 2007)

*последствия тибетской гимнастики!!!???*

А к какому специалисту мне надо записаться на прием? Или нужно прийти "во всеоружии" - сделать МРТ.....Хотелось бы начать с самого начала! Вообще-то очень страшно - вспоминаются кадры приема мануальных терапевтов /на ТВ/---резкий поворот врачем головы пациента - жуткий крик, страшная боль - ужас!!! И никакого результата???!!!

Надо настроиться, найти хорошего врача, как все советуют!


----------



## Анатолий (24 Фев 2007)

*последствия тибетской гимнастики!!!???*

Сделайте МРТ шейного отдела позвоночника.
Обзвоните профилирующие клиники по Москве.
Выберите более щадящие методы работы на позвоночнике, методик очень много.


----------



## Махаббат (24 Янв 2008)

*последствия тибетской гимнастики!!!???*

Добрый вечер всем! Анжела, а в чьем переводе вы использовали книгу Келдера? Просто самое первое издание вышло в переводе А.Сидерского, если не ошибаюсь, в 1994 году, и называлась книга вовсе не 5 тибетцев, а Око возрождения, так вот, в отличие от всех остальных переводчиков такого рода литературы, Сидерский дает "технику безопасности", в частности:шею при выполнении всех йогических и "околойогических" упражнений ни в коем случае нельзя тупо наклонять назад, т.к. при этом вы просто сдавливаете позвонки и все, что находится между ними ( сосуды, всякие там хрящи), возникает элементарная компрессия. Нужно вытягивать шею вверх, и ПОНЕМНОГУ, прислушиваясь к собственным ощущениям, отклонять голову назад. Это же касается и упражнений при изгибах назад, т.к. никто не предупреждает, что гнуться нужно в первую очередь, в самых "несгибаемых " частях, а именно, в грудном отделе позвоночника, поэтому все и ломают себя в пояснице, а при наклонах вперед, вместо растягивания задних ( западных) поверхностей ног, рвут все ту же поясницу. Это касается всех абсолютно асан, да и вообще, чтобы не навредить себе, нужно слушать свое тело. Успехов вам!


----------

